# This guy gets cold smoked.



## Nailsbeats (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEz5KsjXJP8

Just an all around impressive piece of work showing what can happen if you aren't tied in properly and the ground man hangs it up on ya. Nice to have a hard hat with a chin strap if you plan on taking a ride like that, notice where the ball cap goes.

I won't get on his case for tickling the boat, I have done that, lol. Just squeeze it in, lol.


----------



## spankrz (Jan 13, 2009)

that, boys and girls, is why you wear a safety harness.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like he smoked himself.


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 13, 2009)

looked kinda like tuff hedeman gettin' face slammed...


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 13, 2009)

Where is that kid that knows it all already? He might like this vid.
What is his name, the one that wants to use a tree stand, has all the gear, can't find steel shank boots. Man what is his name?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmm, ya know, I just can't remember.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 13, 2009)

*Plasmech*

Yeah, he should see this


----------



## oldirty (Jan 13, 2009)

hackah!!!!!

lol


max ex is a good late night show.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 13, 2009)

*Lanyard?*

Hi didn't have a lanyard on right? I also love how he was wearing a hard hat in the end interview. Maybe he learned that he is mortal!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 13, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> Hi didn't have a lanyard on right? I also love how he has a hard hat on the end interview. Maybe he learned that he is mortal!



Not that I could see.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 13, 2009)

*rigging line*

Did you see the slack in that guys rigging line? No wonder he went for a ride.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 13, 2009)

sawin redneck said:


> Where is that kid that knows it all already? He might like this vid.
> What is his name, the one that wants to use a tree stand, has all the gear, can't find steel shank boots. Man what is his name?



i think it starts with a p tom trees


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 14, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> Did you see the slack in that guys rigging line? No wonder he went for a ride.



It wasn't the slack that got him, it was that the groundman didn't let it run. It caught and shocked the piss out of the lead he was in.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 15, 2009)

Another victim of energy & gravity.


----------



## 1savagehunter (Jan 20, 2009)

Looked like he lost his saw ... all in all a bad day


----------



## TackleTree (Jan 21, 2009)

Lucky He Is Around For That Interview!


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2009)

I have taken some pretty rough rides before but nothing like that. Looks like he was only tied in with his climbing line. I never make a cut without a secondary tie in. 2 seconds to flip a lanyard around the tree and he could have hung in there. He's lucky the saw didn't bust his grape. After watching this I am glad I started wearing a helmet. The people I learned from, indeed nearly every climber I knew when I was young and learning never wore one. Watching this makes me glad I learned to protect my hard head.


----------



## Rooster1 (Jan 29, 2009)

looks to me like there wasn't an undercut or even a kerf cut on the compression side. looks like the branch peeled down.


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 20, 2009)

He was one handing the saw... tyhe other holding onto a stub, which is a sure sign of inexperience... or just repeated bad experience

There was something that happened with the lowering. The piece held for a moment then suddenly dropped and stopped. That is what got the tree bouncing so hard.. 

Hopefully he/they and we can learn something from this blunder.


----------



## treevet (Apr 20, 2009)

some people aren't concert violinists 

some people aren't take down men


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 20, 2009)

I think he was roping the piece himself and took some wraps. The rigging rope gets loaded then snaps which in return snaps him. Noway would I have done the interview. The camera guy would have been ejected but then again I would have just dropped it.


----------

